# Brooks Brothers 1818



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

What can you tell me about Brooks' 1818 line? Good quality fabric and construction? Canvassed?


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

It's good. Not great, but certainly good. More than adequate to wear to work, or a job interview, or a wedding. Half-convassed, I believe. Available in a few different cuts, ranging from full/traditional to fairly slim. Some of the 1818 suits can be had in Saxxon wool, which is arguably a minor upgrade in quality.

When there's a decent sale going on, Brooks 1818 suits can be worth buying. At full price, they're considerably less attractive.

Like I said, they're good suits. I'd take one over a JAB Signature Gold suit, for example.

'Course, proper fit is always a huge factor. One will tend to look (and feel) better in a $300 suit that fits perfectly, than in a $1500 suit that's off by half an inch here and an inch there. So don't skimp when it comes to budgeting some money for alterations, preferably from a tailor who really knows what he's doing.
-- 
Michael


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I bought two 1818s from the 2011 fall line, one of which is in their Saxxon wool line, and to my mind, (differing from conventional wisdom), they are no better than JABs Signature Gold,(both half canvass). Fabrics vary, and I would choose by looking at, and feeling the fabric. Of course JAB is a far better value for the $. Michael is correct in pointing out that fit is key, in fact it is the most important factor in choosing a suit. Fabric is second, and construction is only third. BB has once again altered the cuts of their various 1818 models and I doubt the 2012 versions will fit me as well as the 2011s, but one model may well fit the OP who should try them all on.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks. I was looking at an 1818 suit on ebay for $250. I bought one a couple of months ago on ebay as well. I'm going to pass on this one since it's a cut that I don't think will flatter my frame. I know fit is paramount. I was just wondering how 1818 compares to Brooks' other lines.

Another question, besides Brooks and Hickey Freeman, what are some other suit makers that offer a good quality suit without ridiculously high prices? I'm looking for good fabrics, good cuts and canvassing. I know the high end suit makers (Brioni, Kiton, Oxxford, etc.). I'm looking for quality at a more affordable price.


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

triklops55 said:


> Thanks. I was looking at an 1818 suit on ebay for $250. I bought one a couple of months ago on ebay as well. I'm going to pass on this one since it's a cut that I don't think will flatter my frame. I know fit is paramount. I was just wondering how 1818 compares to Brooks' other lines.
> 
> Another question, besides Brooks and Hickey Freeman, what are some other suit makers that offer a good quality suit without ridiculously high prices? I'm looking for good fabrics, good cuts and canvassing. I know the high end suit makers (Brioni, Kiton, Oxxford, etc.). I'm looking for quality at a more affordable price.


Try some of the Canadian brands. Samuelsohn is in every way even or better than Hickey Freeman for a few hundred dollars cheaper. If you want an even less expensive option, look at Jack Victor. It's half-canvassed just like BB 1818, but it's cheaper.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

triklops55 said:


> besides Brooks and Hickey Freeman, what are some other suit makers that offer a good quality suit without ridiculously high prices?


I have a Hart Shaffner & Marx Gold Trumpeter suit, from a few years ago, that isn't bad at all. However, I cannot speak to the quality of HS&M's current offerings.
-- 
Michael


----------



## BluePincord (May 14, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> I bought two 1818s from the 2011 fall line, one of which is in their Saxxon wool line, and to my mind, (differing from conventional wisdom), they are no better than JABs Signature Gold,(both half canvass).


+1.

The 1818s are way, way overpriced at MSRP. The JAB SGs can typically be had in the $350 range, and for the money, they're a much better value.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Go Southwick. They are hard to find but well worth the drive. Still lots of handwork and made in USA. Brooks Brothers owns Southwick butI think the Southwick label has full canvas and more handwork.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece line on sale.


triklops55 said:


> Thanks. I was looking at an 1818 suit on ebay for $250. I bought one a couple of months ago on ebay as well. I'm going to pass on this one since it's a cut that I don't think will flatter my frame. I know fit is paramount. I was just wondering how 1818 compares to Brooks' other lines.
> 
> Another question, besides Brooks and Hickey Freeman, what are some other suit makers that offer a good quality suit without ridiculously high prices? I'm looking for good fabrics, good cuts and canvassing. I know the high end suit makers (Brioni, Kiton, Oxxford, etc.). I'm looking for quality at a more affordable price.


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

Can somone list the order of brooks brothers internal brands and what diferentiates them: 1818, golden fleace, etc...


----------



## k2000k (Oct 16, 2012)

Golden Fleece is a higher end label than Brooks 1818, and is reportedly hand made by US tailors.


----------

